
MacBook Pros, what to expect, when - raju
http://blogs.computerworld.com/macbook_pros_what_to_expect_when
======
PStamatiou
He's just listing stuff he wants... and HD webcam? that is not happening, come
on people. GPS? What other laptops have that now, that are aimed at the
general consumer? OLED keys like the optimus?

~~~
neovive
With the new Macbooks being released shortly, the MBP will need quite a
substantial upgrade to justify the price premium. It seems likely that many of
the enhancements will be implemented. The HD webcam is probably pushing it a
bit, but at MBP pricepoints, the system seems is geared towards power users
anyway.

Of all the suggestions, I think the 18.4" hi-res screen with SSD drive would
make it worth the premium.

------
pistoriusp
This seemed more like a crazy wish list than a "what to expect."

~~~
alphamule
the next MBP will ship with a pony.

